# FK1000P vs Poorboys wheel sealant



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been reading rave reviews about FK1000P for protecting your alloys.....I currently use Poorboys wheel sealant but how does it rate in comparison?


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got some FK and am thinking of switching to it on my wheels (over Prime Strong) so will be interested to hear this too :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Whilst I have had the FK1000p on my alloys for 3 months, the car hasn't been driven very far as I've been travelling mainly to airports for the past 3 months, but so far so good, it is a very very good solution for wheels in my eyes and fully expect the durability to be top notch.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

FK1000 has far outperformed ALL the sealants I have tried on my wheels - >4 months and still doing oretty well, although probably needs a top up with all the recent snow and salt. I havent used PB wheel sealant but its better than CG wheel guard....


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

ive had it on for 2 months now and ive been doing at least 1,000 miles each month and there still like they were after day one especially for cleaning they really do clean just with the pressure washer :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I've only heard good things and hope to get some on mine at the weekend :thumb:


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

going to try some fk 1000 on my sprinter van alloy wheels when i get time to clean it, tried pb wheel sealant in the past and didn`t find it very durable. van does about 1500 miles a week fully laden so should put it through its paces. will report my findings.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

mick aldo said:


> going to try some fk 1000 on my sprinter van alloy wheels when i get time to clean it, tried pb wheel sealant in the past and didn`t find it very durable. van does about 1500 miles a week fully laden so should put it through its paces. will report my findings.


Mick aldo - I'm in the same situation, I would be very interested to here your findings!:thumb:


----------



## mick aldo (Feb 18, 2008)

mccalia1 said:


> Mick aldo - I'm in the same situation, I would be very interested to here your findings!:thumb:


ill stick a new post up in a couple of weeks and report the outcome .:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My wheels have had FK1000 on for about a month now, seems to be doing the job of protecting them well, and the brake dust build up doesn't seem so bad either. :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

How many coats have people been putting on and how long do you have to wait before you buff it off and then apply the next layer?

Used Jetseal on mine but the need to wait 15 minutes before buffing then waiting another 20 minutes before adding the second coat and another 15 minutes just means it takes forever to do them all as I can only get 2 wheels off the car at any one time.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I left mine for 15 minutes each, but only did one layer.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> How many coats have people been putting on and how long do you have to wait before you buff it off and then apply the next layer?
> 
> Used Jetseal on mine but the need to wait 15 minutes before buffing then waiting another 20 minutes before adding the second coat and another 15 minutes just means it takes forever to do them all as I can only get 2 wheels off the car at any one time.


put on a layer, wait 20 mins and then buff it off. Put the next layer on immediately as you dont need to leave it :thumb:

2 layers seems the dogs


----------



## dumbuck (Dec 28, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> put on a layer, wait 20 mins and then buff it off. Put the next layer on immediately as you dont need to leave it :thumb:
> 
> 2 layers seems the dogs


I agree with bigpikle on this 2 coats is plenty, although I noticed that in this cold weather it seems to take a bit longer than 20 mins to dry out completely.


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Pikle, i thought it was wait 20 mins after buffing off before applying a second coat?

What i was never sure on, was how long to leave it before buffing, i found it harder to take off in some places if left long.


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Is serious performance the only place which sells this product?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

mccalia1 said:


> Is serious performance the only place which sells this product?


:nod:


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

where is the best place to buy fk 1000, been looking everywhere


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

TIGGER_INTEGRA said:


> where is the best place to buy fk 1000, been looking everywhere


http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA (Jan 25, 2009)

you star *


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got colly 845 on mine atm but if the FK turns out to be good and sounds better than my results I might give it a go


----------

